# The chity off season



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

So what are you guys gunna be doing during the off season?As for me Im working about 1 to 2 hours everynight on my calling routine for upcoming contests, so hopefully it will pay off. And Im thinking all the Bigfoots are going to get flocked just because there is nothing else to do this summer. 
And I almost forgot, Im shooting on the skeet team. So Ill be on the birds even faster. ( GanderGrinder will just hate that :wink: )

How many days it is until Sept 1st?? :-?


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Man! I almost fell off my chair!!! You must be mellowing!!
I seem to remember this....



GooseBuster3 said:


> BAHHHHHH man you are really going over board. But I guess what ever floats your boat. If you can call and know how to scout you should need al that fancy &$#* to put on your fullbodies. Out of the 13-14 doz fullbodies me and my bodies hunt over there are only 30 flocked. I think it was a waste of money.


But if you are bored!  :beer: 
J/K FACE!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

HEHEHE, when you have X amount of pounds sitting at your shop from a good hunting buddy that left it in town I think it should be put to use. :lol: :withstupid:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Cleaning up the windsocks is first priority.They are bloody ,dirty,and some need repairs.Reflock the bigfoot heads,and wash up all of the canada decoys.Practice the calling when I can,and also coach my nephew on calling geese. :thumb: Work like hell to save up for next fall.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I think I can top most people for the worst off season ever. March 9th I broke my leg playing hockey, had to wait a week for swelling to go down for surgery to put it all back in place with screws and plates. Well I got the cast off last week and had some problem and went back into surgery again this last thursday, so now I have two more weeks before I can start physical therapy and four to six weeks after that till I'm off crutches. Even with the broken leg I break out the calls when everyone is out of the house and got my dad to throw some corn out by the creek that runs through the yard and watch all the canadas, mallards, and woodies that come in, its ten times better then TV.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

That sucks, but at least you'll be ready to roll by hunting season.


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

the offseason for me is sports and relaxing. Playin golf, tennis, and fishing. I'm as easy goin as can be.


----------



## SDNDhtr (Apr 29, 2005)

work for more stuff....2 dozen more decoys at least


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

The summer is for paying bills.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Fishing tournaments and hopefully making more money to add to the spread.


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

paying bills, docking boats, filling the new trailer with full bodies, and maybe going DT Minneapolis for a lil fun every once and a while... :beer:


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

The off season is even worse when u walk through the park with your girlfriend and stumble upon a banded goose. It really gets your heart beaten. Tried to get him close but he didn't like the mustard that was on the bread.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Well I have been working most of the time and just been looking for a trailer, but haven't found one yet. I was going to repait my duckboat, but the old paint don't come off. I was going to try and get some more bigfeet too.


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

wtrfwlr said:


> The off season is even worse when u walk through the park with your girlfriend and stumble upon a banded goose. It really gets your heart beaten. Tried to get him close but he didn't like the mustard that was on the bread.


Gonna try to wring its neck? :lol:


----------



## qwakk (Jun 22, 2005)

I got a better one than walking through the park... After a tournament I was sitting on a picknick table tossing out chips to the hoards of mallards. And as if the clouds parted this scrawney little drake works his way into the chip circle to show off his bling! On BOTH legs..You know what that means boys...Theres a bounty out on that bird. And that green band would have looked so good with the others of silver. BUT how do you off a duck in the middle of a park with lots of people around. I grabbed an old plastic bag from Wal Mart and watched that bird waiting for the right opportunity.... It never came and he walked over to a family of colored folks and out of my life. I have gone back many times and looked for "Bling Bling" but he can't be found...... The End..


----------

